# Remote Control Key fob After Market replacement



## bobsuede (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a 1999 nissan altima and needed a clone remote. I found alot of resellers on the web but I was lucky to find Linda and Jason at www.remotesandkeys.com
The sales process was flawless and the remote arrived very quickly packaged better then any OEM remote!
But I had an issue programming it..I called linda and jason both and they spent over 1/2 on the phoen trying to help me programm the remote.

These people are reliable, honest and very cooperative and patient.

THANK YOU


----------

